# *Revived* DarkMatter Avatar Shop!



## Bombsii (Oct 11, 2008)

Now let me explain. This used to be Alonsyalonso's thread, called X-Metal Avatar shop
I PM'd him and now I am in control of this shop! Insert evil laugh here!​Now in tradition of the old shop here are the old types that Alonsyalonso did.
*Classic*









































*Comedy *needs more*









Sketch 













(Classic in the same style as before)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Icon













Banners (Restricted)​*​









Other






New Style!: Sprite Backgrounds! ​Thanks to Mewtwos Sprite Shop, which I am a worker of, we now have sprite backgrounds! Request a sprite and I'll customise it into an avatar!

*PokePics*​Using Arkeis Pictures *repeat not mine, Arkeis'* with a wallpaper





Requests open.
Get requesting!

Partnerships: Mewtwos Sprite Shop 


Rules:
1.Don't be rude
2.Don't be stupid
3.1 request per post, you can post more than once though.
4.) I can close it if the waiting list is full.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice. OK then, classic Eevee avi then. If you can then have the Eevee using tackle. Thanks.


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 11, 2008)

Ooh, can you try a sketch Jolteon avi? Please and thank you~


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 12, 2008)

Jolteon sketch avi:
I made a few cos i'm not perfectly pleased with them, sometimes its hard with Sketch when the colours are wrong and the shading goes wrong, they look like outlines.

















Pick which one you want to use.

Eevee avatar:


















Done! could only find one picture of it doing a tackle...

UPDATE:
New Banners added! New types added!
Examples:

	
	
		
		
	


	









Waiting List:​


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice. How about... a classic Suicune avvie that says, "Purification". Thanks!


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 12, 2008)

Mewtwo said:


> Nice. How about... a classic Suicune avvie that says, "Purification". Thanks!


Aww.... Mewtwos likes Suicune, sweet...
I'm on it, should be quite easy...

EDIT: made it I also made another avatar sayign redemption if you like it, if you want me to remake either of them sure!


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 12, 2008)

Mmm, yayz! What about... *gasp* a Raikou avvie? And it says, "Thunderstorm" And, if you take more than one at a time, an Entei avvie that says, "Eruption". Thankies!


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure, you like those legendary dogs today eh? I might post it tommorow cos my laptop is going kinda wierd so i have to swap to the one upstairs and lets just say it'll take a while so don't worry if you don't get it today, tommorow at most i promise!


----------



## alonsyalonso (Oct 12, 2008)

well when you get that computer working lets see how good you are!

a classic piplup avie plz


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 12, 2008)

DarkArmour said:


> Jolteon sketch avi:
> I made a few cos i'm not perfectly pleased with them, sometimes its hard with Sketch when the colours are wrong and the shading goes wrong, they look like outlines.
> 
> 
> ...


 1.Cute...2.Cute...3.Cute...4.Cute! Did I mention they were cute? Awsome! I'm going to be switching back and forth, so expect to see that~ I'm gonna wait until tommorrow to request something else, since you have, like, 3 requests right now.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 14, 2008)

I like your avatars a lot. Can I please have a classic Purugly avatar? Make the background anything that seems fitting. :)


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 14, 2008)

...Tommorrow at the most, huh? IT HAS BEEN TWO DAYS!


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry!!!!
Purugly: Just used a simple one. Hope you like it!





 [beware! its fine as it is but if you try to enlarge it...
Raikou: Easy!





Entei: Same picture as the Raikou! Easy! Sorry for making you wait so long, the upstairs computer gets very annoying!





Piplup:

	
	
		
		
	


	




A bit distorted sorry! I'll try it again if this place doesn't get to clogged.

Waiting List:
None, Yay!

REQUESTS PEOPLE!


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay now that you have that stuff done, can you make a Jolteon banner that says "Stay Back~", where the Jolteon's in the middle, and there is some kind of lighting background? Please and thankz! And take as long as you need, 'kay?


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 14, 2008)

Amazing Sparkz said:


> Okay now that you have that stuff done, can you make a Jolteon banner that says "Stay Back~", where the Jolteon's in the middle, and there is some kind of lighting background? Please and thankz! And take as long as you need, 'kay?


Did it quickly sorry, i'll do it again if you want. I took a bit of a humourous side to it and put in a cute Jolteon. I also used the Jolteons in your Sig if you don't mind.
It didn't come out to well.


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 14, 2008)

it's perfect, because it's Jolteon! that was quick, and unexpected, too! It's cool, and I like that you put 3 Jolteon in it! Yay for Jolteon! Thank you!!!


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 14, 2008)

are you sure its not to cheap?

also any more requests, preferably not Jolteon, (i've used up like half of my Jolteon resources!)

Waiting List:
Yawn-Still none


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 14, 2008)

Yay avvies!

I'm over the dogs today. Now I want a banner with Pikachu and Raichu on it(don't care the pose) and it says, "Chuu!~" Thanks! Oh, and the background is outside somewhere ^.^


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry, Going to bed... sorry its so bad, made it literally in 3 minutes. I'm seriously falling asleep at the laptop...sorry


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 14, 2008)

Baww, it's OK! And where I live, it's only 3:43 PM :/


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 14, 2008)

May I please have a Classic avatar with Origin Giratina on it? If you can't find anything of it, then normal Giratina is fine.


----------



## ~Piika (Oct 15, 2008)

Woo. Okay...

May I have a sketch avvie of... Gengar? And could you put a "~P" in the corner too?


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay later. Gotta go Badminton and swimming later as a group so don't worry if its not done by tommorow. (I'm very busy recently)

Waiting List:

Gengar Sketch
Origin Giratina classic


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 15, 2008)

^Tis my fav avi from the ones you gave me. I'm sticking with my old avi for now because I REALLY like it.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 15, 2008)

Giratina: 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Had the first one in my file. It was the first avie I made and I must admit kinda crap...
I put it in anyway..


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, I like them! Not exactly what I expected, but great.

Can I have a sketch Absol avatar please?


----------



## Jester (Oct 16, 2008)

May i have a classic avvie of shedinja? Using Shadow ball or Grudge if you can


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 16, 2008)

Someone suggested I change my avvie, so...
Hows about some(note the "some") classic Mewtwo avvies that say, "Mewtwo". Thankies very much!


----------



## geobz (Oct 16, 2008)

How about a Honchkrow classic?


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 17, 2008)

Absol Sketch-

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quite a hard one because Absol has annoying and bland colours to work with. This was the 5th attempt.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 17, 2008)

K do the other 3 avies later... falling asleep again! this isn't natural...
waiting list:
Mewtwos new avies.
Shedinja Classic
Honchkrow (i've done yours just waiting to load up)

Laters!

zzzz....


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 18, 2008)

Mewtwo:





























(Sorry...this isn't mine but I thought you might like it anyway.

Honchkrow:














Shedinja:


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 18, 2008)

ZOMG yay =D
Naow, make... some sketch Mewtwo avvies!! Once those are done, they will switch randomly between the classics and teh sketches =P


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 18, 2008)

Mewtwo said:


> ZOMG yay =D
> Naow, make... some sketch Mewtwo avvies!! Once those are done, they will switch randomly between the classics and teh sketches =P


Oooh... I think you reqeusted some on the old shop. Do you mind if i use one of them as well as some new ones? (Well if Alonsyalonso doesn't mind)

That should be a hard one cos of the colours but I'll try!


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 18, 2008)

...I thinks he gave me one. I would like more than one. How many, I don't care, as long as it be more tahn one.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 18, 2008)

2? Nah i'll quite a lot.


----------



## Jester (Oct 19, 2008)

YAYS! thanks chu!


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 23, 2008)

Can I get a few sketch Houndoom avvies? Please and thank youz~


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry I sorta abandoned the shop, need to finish case study, Requests Closed


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay! wow this place died, requests open!


----------



## S.K (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Ridley.

If you're taking requests again then I'll take a Totodile and a Bellossom normal avatar, thanks.

Wanna make a partnership between here and my banner shop?


----------

